# Gas Dryer wont heat??



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about a gas dryer but an electric dryer won't heat if it doesn't have enough power. I just went through that situation at my daugher's house. One leg of the 220 circuit was dead. The motor would run but it wouldn't heat. Found a bad fuse in a fusible disconnect, replaced it and it worked like a charm. 

Again, though, I have no experience with gas dryers. Good luck.


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

What brand is the dryer?? How old?? A newer dryer will have a glow bar ignition. That may be bad. You could have one of the gas coils open. Do you have power going to the gas valve assembly? You could have a thermal cut off on the exhaust that opened up. Do you have a meter to make some checks??


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I, too, have little experience with gas dryers.

However, on an electric dryer there will be several heat settings; like delicates, regular and permanent press.

If you have the same or similar settings on your gas dryer, try running the dryer on the delicate cycle instead.

An electric dryer will have two different thermostats; a low temperature thermostat for the delicate cycle and a high temperature thermostat for the regular dry cycle. The Permanent Press setting uses the high temperature thermostat but shuts off heat to the dryer about 20 minutes before the dryer drum stops tumbling the clothes so that any heat-wet creases in pants or shirts or whatever don't come out. If the clothes are hot and are allowed to sit in a stationary the dryer drum for any length of time, any creases in the clothes will become "permanent pressed" too. By tumbingling the clothes until they cool down, the permanent press cycle prevents new creases from being set into the clothing.

Anyhow, I digress. Try running the dryer on the different heat settings. If the dryer works on all the "Delicates" heat setting, but not regular or Permanent Press, then it means that the High temperature thermostat is stuck open and you need to replace it. However, if the dryer doesn't heat on any heat setting, it's more likely that the thing that actually does the heating is shot. In an electric dryer, that would be the heating element. In a gas dryer, that would probably be the gas valve or ignitor.


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

Same thing happened with my gas dryer two months ago. Tumbled and blew air but no heat. Called a tech, and was told the solenoids needed replacing. Just ordinary wear and tear on the parts. It cost me about $110 for the parts and labor, and it took the guy about ten minutes.


----------



## Orangeguy (Nov 30, 2008)

RDS said:


> Same thing happened with my gas dryer two months ago. Tumbled and blew air but no heat. Called a tech, and was told the solenoids needed replacing. Just ordinary wear and tear on the parts. It cost me about $110 for the parts and labor, and it took the guy about ten minutes.


I agree check the gas valve or should I say have a licenced gas guy take a look at the valve and burner assembly. gas appliance with no flame? sounds like a valve but could be burner or control board assembly.good luck call a tech it won't cost much and there's nothin like dry, warm clothes for Christmas!


----------

